# Heating



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Advice please. What is the best option for heating a bedroom? Is a small electric heater viable or a small gas heater?
Thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dmret said:


> Advice please. What is the best option for heating a bedroom? Is a small electric heater viable or a small gas heater?
> Thanks


I personally prefer portable gas heaters as they are very cheap to run, but in a bedroom. .......only if your bedroom is plenty big enough to keep it well away from any bedding etc.

Steve


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gas heaters cause fumes and also condensation. Neither of which is a good idea for a bedroom.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Check, but I seem to remember that gas heaters should not be used in bedrooms.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Check, but I seem to remember that gas heaters should not be used in bedrooms.


Thanks, I had forgotten that.Seems electric is favourite. This might seem daft, but are there economical electric heaters or are they much of a muchness. What ever it is, it's only going to be small and on for a short time.I know that electricity is expensive.
Again, thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't like heating in the bedroom, even when it gets really cold. I certainly wouldn't use a gas heater. I have a halogen radiant heater which is only turned on for instant heat when I'm getting dressed/undressed. Otherwise I prefer a nice warm down quilt and a hot water bottle or electric blanket.

Otherwise try a ceramic wall panel (Eco-Heater). They only use about 400kw so you can leave them on all the time. They sell them at Leroy Merlin.

Eco-Heater 400-Watt Electric Wall Panel Heater with On/Off Switch-NA400S - The Home Depot


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dmret said:


> Thanks, I had forgotten that.Seems electric is favourite. This might seem daft, but are there economical electric heaters or are they much of a muchness*. What ever it is, it's only going to be small and on for a short time.*I know that electricity is expensive.
> Again, thanks.


That is why I suggested a small gas heater kept away from any furniture etc. Obviously you would ensure safety came first. Some new style gas heaters do not have any flame at the front panel and are considered very safe. Electric heaters can be expensive to run.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Aircon unit will do the job a treat & of course can cool you in the summer.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dmret said:


> Thanks, I had forgotten that.Seems electric is favourite. This might seem daft, but are there economical electric heaters or are they much of a muchness. What ever it is, it's only going to be small and on for a short time.I know that electricity is expensive.
> Again, thanks.


Electric heaters use as much electricity as they emit heat. Just choose the best one for the application - either radiant heat if it's a high ceiling room or convector for a regular room. 

A two kilowatt heater will heat the room quickly but you could leave a low wattage heater running for longer.

I'm quite a fan  of little 2kw fan heaters for a small room - they heat up a small space quickly and you are unlikely to forget and leave it on. And they're cheap to buy.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Have you thought of wearing a thick overcoat ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I'm quite a fan  of little 2kw fan heaters for a small room - they heat up a small space quickly and you are unlikely to forget and leave it on. And they're cheap to buy.


Yes, they are good for a quick blast of heat. Depends on your electricity contract though - if your potencia is 3.6 you'll be forever tripping the system.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Have you thought of wearing a thick overcoat ?


With matching socks?


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

...and gloves...woolly hat...scarf. ..that should do it. Fan heaters can sometimes have an annoyjng sound.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For our lower ground floor where we have our bedroom, bathroom and small office plus lounge area (about 32m² in all) we have a small oil-filled radiator (800w) which keeps it nice and comfortable and an electric blanket to turn on for about 20 minutes and then off before retiring.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> For our lower ground floor where we have our bedroom, bathroom and small office plus lounge area (about 32m² in all) we have a small oil-filled radiator (800w) which keeps it nice and comfortable and an electric blanket to turn on for about 20 minutes and then off before retiring.


This is an economical, safe and reliable solution. Reverse cycle air-conditioning is an excellent solution, but more expensive in terms of installation (for some the installation would be well worth the cost).


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't like heating in the bedroom, even when it gets really cold. I certainly wouldn't use a gas heater. I have a halogen radiant heater which is only turned on for instant heat when I'm getting dressed/undressed. Otherwise I prefer a nice warm down quilt and a hot water bottle or electric blanket.
> 
> Otherwise try a ceramic wall panel (Eco-Heater). * They only use about 400kw *so you can leave them on all the time. They sell them at Leroy Merlin.
> 
> Eco-Heater 400-Watt Electric Wall Panel Heater with On/Off Switch-NA400S - The Home Depot


I think you mean 400w (One KW = 1000 watts). Oiled filled electric radiators work well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> I think you mean 400w (One KW = 1000 watts). Oiled filled electric radiators work well.


Oops! Thanks for pointing that out. Yes, I have a small oil-filled radiator next to my desk and in very cold weather I put a blanket across it and my knees to create a heat bubble. Not needed yet this year though. :fingerscrossed:


----------

